# Mini teaching started



## secuono (Aug 4, 2015)

Started teaching the mini to accept a girth and to stay put. She follows me around like she's glued to my hip, so finally decided she should learn to not follow when asked.


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 7, 2015)

She is very pretty, Good luck!


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2015)

Had to use the help of my other mini to get the pinto moving. I think they had more fun with it than anything else.


----------



## secuono (Dec 9, 2015)

Did hard tying today.

Silver mini was flawless, even though she likes to rear with pressure, but with tying, no issue at all!

Pinto mini, she pulled, wiggled, pawed, chewed the lead and showed a lot of annoyance. But she eventually stopped and stood mostly still.

I had left them in the same sheep pasture I was in with the gelding, on the fence by the gate, so out of the way, but still easy to get to if something went wrong.

An hour later, they are both just calmly waiting. =)

Pinto had on her lunging girth to get used to it as well, she gets nippy when you press her sides.


----------



## secuono (Dec 9, 2015)

Also did some trotting in hand with the pinto mini. Only one that has figured out how. lol


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, she was a saint with trailer loading.

We got a 2h bumper pull recently, no divider.

Silver mini needed work to get her on n off w/o issue. Last time, she got on ahead of me twice in a row. =)


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2016)

Will be working with the minis a lot more now that the gelding is leaving for a month.

Hope to teach them something down pat in that time frame!


----------



## secuono (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain finally stopped again, but my hay tent kept falling apart, so pinto mini's session ended abruptly. She's going to be a little difficult, since she thinks she's top mare, haha. Silver mini was a breeze, 15min and she figured out to back up, move her butt over to the left and started to get that when I stop leading, she needs to also stop. She's at the bottom of the pecking order, so she's easy to train.

Windy as all heck, dogs getting in the way, stubborn mini, hay tent falling apart....ughh, lol.




















Yup, the little devil wants to eat my crop. I bought a new one that I use on my gelding, the minis never see that one, since I don't want it mauled.


----------



## secuono (Mar 11, 2016)

Yea, didn't go as planned.

But earlier today, silver mini had the audacity to kick me with her rear hoof! =0 Thigh, light, not much of a mark, only realized it was a kick by the shape-feel of it.

So I lunged her and she learned how to lunge right then and there!

She is not bold and desensitized to everything like the pinto mini, so she is super easy to teach anything.

After her run, I asked her to leave and brought in the pinto. More rough, but ended on a good note, too.

Yea, I baby the silver mini too much, lol, clearly! =) But it was the first time she got fresh with me, and she's about 1.5yr now, not too sure, may be a baby thing still. Not a teen thing yet.


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2016)

Had their first water bath!


----------

